# LF: Deep water purple coral



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Has anyone ever seen, or have a source for this coral?
Anthothelia grandiflora

Would love to include a photo, but since the "insert image" button crashes my browser, I can't right now.

Best I can do:
http://www.photolib.noaa.gov/htmls/expl9118.htm


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Here is the coral I'm looking for. Anyone who collects weird know it?









Anthothelia grandiflora


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

this is a very deep water (cold, not even temperate water) coral, found almost a kilometre down ......it would be safe to say it's not collected for the ornamental trade.

it's also found in US waters, as per your link....therefore, not a chance in hell it's collected for purposes other than research, imo

beauty of a coral, tho


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Patwa said:


> this is a very deep water (cold, not even temperate water) coral, found almost a kilometre down ......it would be safe to say it's not collected for the ornamental trade.
> 
> it's also found in US waters, as per your link....therefore, not a chance in hell it's collected for purposes other than research, imo
> 
> beauty of a coral, tho


It is a beaut. Looking for things for my cold water tank.....now that I have fish. Will keep an eye open. Who knows, it might wander up to collection depths some day. I liked it because it almost looks like a sponge or a BCP encrusting type of coral. Rather than a sea fan.
Oh well. Will settle for Beadlet anemones for now.

Thanks Patwa!


----------

